# Montana Tag Sales Lagging



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Just got this in from the brother in MT. The article came out this morning. If you go to the online article....read the comments. Lots of in-fighting out there.


http://missoulian.com/news/local/article_e2323d62-5834-11e0-b15c-001cc4c002e0.html



> Out-of-state hunting applications lagging By ROB CHANEY of the Missoulian missoulian.com | Posted: Sunday, March 27, 2011 6:15 am | (20) Comments
> 
> Planning for the 2011 fall hunting season has begun, with the release of new regulations on Friday.
> But some are wondering how changes to the nonresident license rules will affect the year - and the budget of Montana Fish, Wildlife and Parks.
> ...


----------



## SWMich (Sep 1, 2010)

So, your telling me there's a chance!


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

SWMich said:


> So, your telling me there's a chance!


I put in for the Big Game Combo. I'll find out in mid April. With 17,000 of those NR tags and the economy in the tank.....I'm feeling somewhat lucky. 

If I as a NR didn't make the March 15th deadline and I wanted a second chance to try and get a Big Game Combo tag.....I'd keep my eyes peeled to see if there are any leftover tags from that lot of 17,000. They go on sale, first come, first serve on April 18th. I don't think a second chance at a MT NR Elk/Deer combo tag happens too often.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

$ 1454 for an elk and deer tag.:yikes: Hope Montana choke's on them.

I would never ever hunt Montana or Colorado again, even before I saw this.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

bucko12pt said:


> $ 1454 for an elk and deer tag.:yikes: Hope Montana choke's on them.
> 
> I would never ever hunt Montana or Colorado again, even before I saw this.


It's $912 for the elk/deer/small game/fish combo. That's still alot. I told my brother he better have critters tied up to a tree out there.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

TVCJohn said:


> It's $912 for the elk/deer/small game/fish combo. That's still alot. I told my brother he better have critters tied up to a tree out there.


Compared to Michigan the deer might appear to be tied up to every tree.
In eastern Montana a chance at a 8 point is a relative no brainer.
Big deer are here in numbers.
I have wasted thousands deer hunting Michigan in hope of seeing a buck.
A typical days drive for me and I will see 20 bucks.
What is that worth?
Michigan has some wonderful resources that Montana doesnt.
There is no perfect solution and no perfect State.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

trout said:


> Compared to Michigan the deer might appear to be tied up to every tree.
> In eastern Montana a chance at a 8 point is a relative no brainer.
> Big deer are here in numbers.
> I have wasted thousands deer hunting Michigan in hope of seeing a buck.
> ...


Price is'nt the only reason I would no longer hunt in those states, but it's certainly a big one. Last time I was out there doing a DIY hunt, we happened to be in the same area as a local outfitter on public land.

His wranglers (I would'nt give them the courtesy of calling them guides) were driving elk on horseback, placed hunters within a hundred feet of two of my 
buddies on drives and tied up there horses within 150" of another buddy. They knew we were hunting there and generally harassed us for a few days until we moved.

Several days later my buddy and took a break and did a little sight seeing for a morning. We were stopped in a Game Commission highway checkpoint and told them the story of the outfitter and even his name. 
When we got home we all wrote letters to the game commission detailing the hunt, outfitter, etc..
None of us ever heard back from the state, even though we had done six seperate reports of illegal activities by the outfitter.

Nope, I wo'nt hunt out there again and I hope their 
greed costs them more in license sales.:evil:


----------

